# How to taper off a benzo...



## Allure (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi,

I just try to taper off a benzo (sleep pill) and it's very very hard. I shake, I don't sleep, so my DP/DR is way more there, and I always feel like I if I drank 40 coffees. If you have any tip... natural ways or something...

Thanks!

Allure :wink:


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Well how you taper off it would depend on which benzo your taking, how long youve been taking it for and the dose your on. Its usually easier to taper off a long acting benzo then a short one. You may have to switch over to a long acting one like valium if you want a completly painless withdrawal. But that may only be necessary if youve been on them a long time.

You should probley talk to your doctor if you want to taper off the benzo especially if youve been on a high dose for a long time.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## Dreamland (Jun 1, 2005)

If you're having problems tapering off you might have to go for a diazepam (valium) taper; you're probably on something like Klonopin or Xanax.


----------



## revdoc (Jan 2, 2005)

I can't site the sources, (you can probably find them yourself) but there is evidence that Carbamazepine (and probably other anti-convulsants) can help a lot.
I would try to find out about that.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Carbamazepine may help with any of the more serious withdrawal symptoms such as seizures. But if i was going to use a anti-convulsant i would use a safer one then carbamazepine. This drug can have some nasty side effects. Such as the extremely rare but very serious risk of aplastic anemia.

This medication totally screwed me up. My body couldnt tolerate it at all. But it is a pretty good medicine if you can tollerate it. You have to keep those blood test appointments though.

If i was going to go that route i would try gabapentin. Its much more benign then carbamazepine. Atleast you dont need blood tests with gabapentin anyway.


----------



## soulessbutterfly (Jul 2, 2006)

hey...I was in rehab for my benzodiazepines addiction.the first time I detoxed i did it by myself at 19.I just VERY gradually went down with the dosis.the first benzo I detoxed(i?m german,so sorry if my english?s a bit weird)was lorazepam(tavor in europe).the one I went to detox for almost 10 years later was etizolam.they first put me on diazepam(valium in europe) and then went down with the dosage WAY TO FAST.it was a fucking nitemar,but since i hate meds(I know this sounds weird for a benzo addict) I refused any of the meds they wanted to give me instead(neuroleptics-do you call?em like that in english?-trade names Truxal and Dominal in europe)-so yeah, after two weeks I was on zero benzos and in total hell.hadn?t slept for two weeks and had cramps and was throwing up all the time.never knew benzos could get that bad(i knew shakes and throwing up,but not cramps and fucking panic attacks!)-as my pulse was at 200 they gave me clonidin,which works on your blood pressure.that did help.So the advice I?d give is take the dosage down...VERY SLOWLY.had no probs that first time almost 10 years ago.don?t take other stuff-the less meds you take the better!good luck!!!


----------

